# Barrera Infrarroja



## Ruvicot (Feb 23, 2012)

Saludos a todos.

Necesitaba hacer una barrera infrarroja. Lo que viene siendo un circuito emisor de infrarrojos y otro receptor de infrarrojos. El circuito tiene que hacer lo siguiente: Cuando se interrumpa el haz infrarrojo (por el paso de un objeto) el circuito receptor debe encender un LED para actuar de chivato.

He montado ya varios circuitos, con el circuito emisor usaba un 555 para emitir una señal de 38KHz aproximadamente, hasta aquí más o menos bien el problema viene en el circuito receptor que me va muchos fallos, creo que por la interferencia de la luz ambiental, según tengo entendido el fototransistor IS1U60 va muy bien para eso aunque aun no lo he probado.

¿Podría alguien pasarme un montaje de los circuitos emisor y receptor que sepa que funciona? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola compañero Ruvicot, yo tengo un circuito funcionando a maravilla con un LM358 aqui te dejo el link de donde lo baje espero que te sea de ayuda, cualquier duda nos comentas compañero.
http://www.cosasdemecatronica.com/proyectos/electronica/50
Saludos.


----------



## Ruvicot (Feb 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias Yiroshi
Un circuito sencillo además. Solo un par de preguntas:
· ¿Que LED infrarrojo y que fotodiodo has usado?
· ¿El LED testigo está apagado y se enciende cuando bloqueas el paso entre diodo infrarrojo y fotodiodo o está encendido y se apaga al bloquear el haz infrarrojo.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

Con gusto compañero Ruvicot, sip muy sencillo y muy preciso de por si, el led infrarojo 5mm angulo de 30º es el mismo que se utiliza para controles remoto de TV, el foto diodo infrarojo asi lo he usado y asi se pide en las casas de electronica viene la pareja uno transparente y el otro negro, el led como sale del pin 1 se dispara accionando algun driver para rastreadores, tambien viene la pareja en optoacopladores, pero los que tiene mas distancia de barrera son los que se menciona en la web, espero que te sea de gran ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Ruvicot (Feb 23, 2012)

Es que en la web no encuentro las referencias del fotodiodo y del fototransistor. Yo tengo el fotodiodo LD274 y el fototransistor SFH309 no se si estos valen para este montaje. ¿Cuales has usado?


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola compañero, Yo he usado el TSUS5400 para emisor y para el receptor un BPW40, tambien el SFH313FA, te funcionan maravilla en si prueba varios con eso miras cual te dara un buen rango, pero tambien he usado un infrarojo comun de un control que tenia por ahi no se su referencia es de color azul y su alcance fue de 1 Metro con el fototransistor SFH313FA.

Saludos.


----------



## Ruvicot (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok gracias por la info Yiroshi, me has sido de mucha ayuda. Probaré con los componentes que tengo a ver si van, y si no probaré con los que me has dicho.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Ruvicot (Feb 24, 2012)

Una última pregunta que se me pasó por alto. 
¿Las patillas que no uses del operacional LM358 se conectan a masa (GND) o van al aire?


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola compañero Ruvicot, los Pines simplemente no se conectan, ya que es un operacional doble y se puede utilizar para diferentes configuraciones y proyectos, en este caso una configuracion muy sencilla.

Saludos.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Incluso este circuito me servirá








la idea es iniciar y detener este cronometro


----------

